# BJs



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok there are a million threads about men who won't go down on women on here...

So my question is for the men: in your sex life experience, have you encountered many women who simply wouldn't give you a BJ? Or were not into it? Or it was just never really part of your sex life? 

I'm wondering how common that is. Or is it uncommon? 

The no-BJ-giving?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH dated 2 women who had never given a BJ and wouldn't give him one either. 

mystifying considering how pleasant his junk is,imho.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Its not my Wifes favorite thing to do, but she will if im giving it to her. Most of the time, its me on her 90 percent of the time.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My ex wife was one who flat out refused. My penis never once entered her mouth in our 20 year relationship. Though she gladly accepted, bordering on demanded oral from me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH dated 2 women who had never given a BJ and wouldn't give him one either.
> 
> mystifying considering how pleasant his junk is,imho.


:rofl:



samyeagar said:


> My penis never once entered her mouth in our *20 year *relationship.






Hacker said:


> Most of the time, its me on her 90 percent of the time.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've encountered a few who wouldn't and a few others who weren't into it, and think I was very lucky that the percentage wasn't higher. They expected oral, though. We didn't date for long.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

We'll let me first start off by saying that I absolutely love going down on a woman. For me personally it's one of life's pleasures of being a guy. Of course now that I am married I only go down on one!

But to answer the question, I never been with a woman who hated giving a blow job but I had many who would not swallow because due to my copious volume.
My wife loves pleasing me but doesn't like to swallow which I understand but sometimes I just want to finish that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Wtf (Wow that Funny); I’ve only been on this forum for one month but these BJ threads keep coming!
Been with 4 gals and all were fine with it; I do not get much from it other than it’s a great warm up.
As for the flips side of that coin; maybe just ego stroking from my gals; I’ve been told I could win trophy’s.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be sorry, im cool with it. Its not like she wont do it. But I actually get more enjoyment giving it to her. But a few times a month we get some 69 action going.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Sadly there are a lot of women who won't give BJs, or who hate doing it and will only do so occasionally. 

Other women don't want their partner to finish in their mouth. For some men that doesn't matter, for others it is necessary for them to enjoy a BJ. (what people want in sex doesn't make sense, its not worth trying to "understand" why people enjoy what they enjoy).


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

I asked her once why she doesn't really like it. And she said because of the smell down there. I laughed and said what the heck do you think I smell when im down on you. Over the next few weeks when I went down on her it tasted like body wash. I had to put a stop to that, I said id rather have the smell then to eat the body wash.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH smells like soap and fabric softener down there. Of course,he barely even needs to use deodorant too so I think he just has amazing skin chemistry. 

Usually the shaft isn't stinky on any man if he bathes regularly...was she like burying her face in your balls or what??


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I’ve never been with a woman who refused. I don’t think they’re super amazing and need one every time, but knowing I’d never ever get one would stick in my craw a bit.

For a while my ex didn’t until I asked her why and she said ‘I thought you didn’t like them!’ I set her straight and then she always would offer.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I had sexual hang ups for 19 yrs, I associated Porn with blow jobs , not marital sex .. a blunder I know but just speaking it the way it was....and his eating me out ...I couldn't get past how YUCK that must be...he always loved it and was always trying to go down there....but my brain was in overdrive...plus it was too sensitive .. I was never one to "get off" like this (only happened twice).. so it makes sense I didn't care all that much...

We were both very happy with our sex life though, as we always climaxed together, way more times than not.. and this was very satisfying -other than he wanted more of that..

My husband really never tried to get me to go down on him, never asked.. or anything.. I did it a few times and really was pathetic, I never finished him off, more like a teasing -he really should have spanked me and told me what for, but that's just not how he is...

Had the shoes been reversed, I would not have allowed it to be this way , I would have worked really hard , enticed him, introduced new things ..bla bla...to get what I wanted... but we experience all of this NOW... every encounter.... making up for lost years !


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like giving more than receiving. One reason is that with me the average woman cannot produce enough suction to really provide the pressure I need to achieve orgasm. I prefer the BJ/HJ combo with a nice in-the-mouth finish, but I don't demand that a woman swallow my pride. If she's into it....cool, if not, that's fine also.


----------



## HomeFrontDadAndMore (Sep 12, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I had sexual hang ups for 19 yrs, I associated Porn with blow jobs , not marital sex .. a blunder I know but just speaking it the way it was....and his eating me out ...I couldn't get past how YUCK that must be...he always loved it and was always trying to go down there....but my brain was in overdrive...plus it was too sensitive .. I was never one to "get off" like this (only happened twice).. so it makes sense I didn't care all that much...
> 
> We were both very happy with our sex life though, as we always climaxed together, way more times than not.. and this was very satisfying -other than he wanted more of that..
> 
> ...


You kind of answered a question I was going add to this thread: how many wives started out with NO NO NO... to eventually see that reciprocity was a good thing


----------



## James2020 (Jun 4, 2014)

NewHubs said:


> We'll let me first start off by saying that I absolutely love going down on a woman. For me personally it's one of life's pleasures of being a guy. Of course now that I am married I only go down on one!


:iagree: 100% me too hah!

My wife did a few BJ's for me but they were always short/quick and she wasn't too good at it (ended up just proceeding on to something else or PIV), and I think didn't really put too much effort/care into getting better at it. She doesn't seem to be into it now at all, I sometimes ask but she turns me down... but it's OK, I'm not massively into it anyway -- though I have never really had a GOOD BJ to begin with, so it's a good chance I just have no idea what I'm missing  Sometimes I do fantasize about just how an amazing BJ would feel.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HomeFrontDadAndMore said:


> You kind of answered a question I was going add to this thread: how many wives started out with NO NO NO... to eventually see that reciprocity was a good thing


This thread is my attempt to explain this story..

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...sets-collide-sexually-repressed-awakened.html

...Not sure how common it is.... and I feel so strongly that women need to understand how men feel...that these are beautiful acts to please each other.. I could KICK MY own a$$ for being this blind and stupid .. you have no idea ... so I love the topic...

Those crazy mid life hormones were a part of this though too.. those can really do a # on a woman's mind ...like "







what have I been missing all of these years !"....with every inhibition flying out the window with lightning speed force.. what a RUSH !!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

*Snark On*
gotta save something for the AP
*Snark Off*


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This thread is my attempt to explain this story..
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...sets-collide-sexually-repressed-awakened.html
> 
> ...


SA, knowing the great wife that you are, I bet you made up for those lost years and then some


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jellybeans, yes I have to a degree. I dated a girl for a good bit that was like this. Not that she never went down on me (was not a lot but she would) but that it was like she was having to climb Mt. Everest or something. Her whole attitude about it was a big turn off I would cut her off before she would make her attempt. I rather go without than knowing the person giving it is beyond wanting to. After time it didn’t bother me because she was into sex so it was not all bad.

Now my wife and I are friends with this couple and each has told us she has not done oral on him in 6 years. I thought he was totally blowing smoke but she confirmed to my wife she doesn’t anymore. She used to give them on the regular but apparently does not like it and said after marriage she didn’t see the need to have to keep doing that. The kicker is my buddy says she was a goddess performing it so it’s a double punch on him.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Eagle3 said:


> Jellybeans, yes I have to a degree. I dated a girl for a good bit that was like this. Not that she never went down on me (was not a lot but she would) but that it was like she was having to climb Mt. Everest or something. Her whole attitude about it was a big turn off I would cut her off before she would make her attempt. I rather go without than knowing the person giving it is beyond wanting to. After time it didn’t bother me because she was into sex so it was not all bad.
> 
> Now my wife and I are friends with this couple and each has told us she has not done oral on him in 6 years. I thought he was totally blowing smoke but she confirmed to my wife she doesn’t anymore. She used to give them on the regular but apparently does not like it and said after marriage she didn’t see the need to have to keep doing that. The kicker is my buddy says she was a goddess performing it so it’s a double punch on him.


Why does your buddy feel a need to be married to her?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Q tip said:


> *Snark On*
> gotta save something for the AP
> *Snark Off*


I wish I hadn't taken the screen name that gets shorted to AP. Wasn't sure if you meant you saving your BJs for me.... gee thanks but go right ahead with your own woman.

I gotta say that I love it when my H just pushes me head to where he wants it. It always makes me giggle!


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_Why does your buddy feel a need to be married to her? _

Good question and one i have talked to him about since he seems to be pretty miserable more and more. What i get from him is that he loves her and thinks she will be like they were from before. Combination of they have 3 small kids and just opened a business together I think he doesnt want to deal with all of that. 

I knew his wife from before and have seen a change in her too from the outside looking in. She went from being really easy going to 24/7 mom mode, just always wanting things in the marriage that are not dealing with him and her. First it was having the kids quick, than it was getting a condo at the shore, the big house etc...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Eagle3 said:


> _Why does your buddy feel a need to be married to her? _
> 
> Good question and one i have talked to him about since he seems to be pretty miserable more and more. What i get from him is that he loves her and thinks she will be like they were from before. Combination of they have 3 small kids and just opened a business together I think he doesnt want to deal with all of that.
> 
> I knew his wife from before and have seen a change in her too from the outside looking in. She went from being really easy going to 24/7 mom mode, just always wanting things in the marriage that are not dealing with him and her. First it was having the kids quick, than it was getting a condo at the shore, the big house etc...


I hear the airplanes engines cutting out. I see the trail of smoke. I brave for the explosion even though it is years down the road from happening.

Hopefully they can work it out before it's too late.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

over20 said:


> *SA, knowing the great wife that you are, I bet you made up for those lost years and then some*


Yes my husband would vouch for this, one day he said he felt he was taking ME for granted.. but I am going to say .."hardly" on that one.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

These answers are so much different than the ones here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> These answers are so much different than the ones here:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/114378-general-cunnilingus-tips.html


Your thread asked for tips. And Dad&Hubby, along with DvlsAdvc8 pretty much had the lock on how to curl her toes and make her scream...along with generous tips from ScarletBegonias. Frankly, I think your thread should be a sticky! Real sticky!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Eagle3 said:


> Jellybeans, yes I have to a degree. I dated a girl for a good bit that was like this. Not that she never went down on me (was not a lot but she would) but that it was like she was having to climb Mt. Everest or something. Her whole attitude about it was a big turn off I would cut her off before she would make her attempt.


Yeah, I imagine that would not be very fun.



Eagle3 said:


> She used to give them on the regular but apparently does not like it and said after marriage she didn’t see the need to have to keep doing that.


That sucks. 



Jetranger said:


> I've never been with a woman who refused


Hehe. "Made her an offer she couldn't refuse" comes to mind.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Those crazy mid life hormones were a part of this though too..


You are making me look forward to getting older  



Anon Pink said:


> I gotta say that I love it when my H just pushes me head to where he wants it. It always makes me giggle!


Haha. Nice.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

JB started a BJ


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes and no. I've never been with a woman who made a point of doing it on it's own, for my pleasure. You know, out of the blue, on the couch or something, without any reciprocation.

My two LTR's (current wife and ex wife) seem to both have (or had) the same mentality - it's part of sex/foreplay, NOT a stand alone act. With my ex, she was just selfish and couldn't/wouldn't do anything for anybody if there wasn't anything in it for her. Just her personality. My current wife says that it makes her feel used. She's had more past experience than me, so who am I to argue? I think she's somewhat ashamed of her past (and I am not projecting upon her, it's apparent in her wording and body language when it's come up) and as a result, feels that if there's no reciprocation, then she's being used. But I do get it from her, either as foreplay, or to finish up, as long as she's had hers as well. Fine by me!

One girl I dated very briefly way back in the day told me straight up, before we even got intimate together, that she did not do oral sex. There were other reasons we didn't last long, but that statement was a small part of it. Not because BJ's are so important to me that I couldn't live without them, but moreso that it likely would have been the tip of the iceberg, so to speak.

On one hand, I'd be glad a woman told me that before we got serious, so it's not a surprise later on down the road, or it's something she suddenly stops doing 5 years in and says "I hate doing it, I only did it because I thought I had to" or whatever. On the other, you know... seriously? If you won't go out of your comfort zone for me, (or I for her) then what makes our relationship special, or separates us from virtually anybody else? To make a statement like that so early on, before we've even seen each other naked? Wow, thanks, I feel like every other dude you've dated!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

alexm said:


> Yes and no. I've never been with a woman who made a point of doing it on it's own, for my pleasure. You know, out of the blue, on the couch or something, without any reciprocation.


Interesting. I had a partner who seemed to not think it could a stand-alone thing. Meaning, I'd go for it and he'd always want to do things to me even when I just wanted it to be about him. So I guess I've had the reverse experience. And I always thought, WHY can't you just let me do this w/o wanting to do something to me?



alexm said:


> One girl I dated very briefly way back in the day told me straight up, before we even got intimate together, that she did not do oral sex.


Interesting. But it's good she was honest from the get-go.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

FYI, I just re-read my post again, and it's clear that there's such a weird stigma with oral sex, with women AND men. And I don't get it, I really don't.

It's my opinion, and I'm usually not so harsh with my opinions, that things like oral sex should be enjoyed and employed by everyone. There's pretty much no viable reason on earth that somebody can tell me that'll convince me it's such an awful act that they simply can not perform it, at least once in a while, with no return expected. It's for your partner, not for you. And it's really not that unpleasant to be the giver, provided your partner is clean.

My wife enjoys massages, especially on her feet and calves. She's standing most of the day, and I'm more than happy to rub her down anytime she wants, and often without her asking.

But I hate giving massages. My hands get sore, my back gets numb, etc etc etc. I get nothing pleasurable out of it EXCEPT her happiness.

Isn't that enough?

The second something becomes sexual, some people just clam up and can't deal. Like sex is unnatural, or it's wrong to pleasure somebody else. It's weird.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well for me I hated giving my Ex-H BJ because he couldn't seem to get that I hated it when he shoved my neck down and dam near chocked me to death. 

However my now SO gets them regularly. Love it in the shower as he does also.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I wish I hadn't taken the screen name that gets shorted to AP. Wasn't sure if you meant you saving your BJs for me.... gee thanks but go right ahead with your own woman.
> 
> I gotta say that I love it when my H just pushes me head to where he wants it. It always makes me giggle!


OMG.... Sorry. As long as you're having fun already!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Baseballmom6 said:


> Well for me I hated giving my Ex-H BJ because he couldn't seem to get that I hated it when he shoved my neck down and dam near chocked me to death.


Yeah that would not be cool at all.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I like giving more than receiving. One reason is that with me the average woman cannot produce enough suction to really provide the pressure I need to achieve orgasm. I prefer the BJ/HJ combo with a nice in-the-mouth finish, but I don't demand that a woman swallow my pride. If she's into it....cool, if not, that's fine also.


same with me, i give more then my wife does and i always swallow.
my wife swallows but only every third time or so.

I saw a tee shirt at the beach that said "Swallow or it's going in your eye" a bar had them for sale it had a picture of a beer mug for guys and a martini glass for the girls.

I had one of my uncles tell me that 2 of the biggest lies told were: I won't raise your taxes and I won't cum in your mouth


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Today is July 16th. A bit more than half way through the year. I have received a total of 1 blowjob this year. There are 3 more occasions where a blowjob might happen. I would be more surprised if I ended at 3 than if I ended at 1.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I gave often, never got in return. In time, I've grown to dislike getting it, but enjoy giving it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> Today is July 16th. A bit more than half way through the year.* I have received a total of 1 blowjob this year. *


:rofl:

I'm not laughing at the situation.I'm laughing at how you said it '...a total of 1.'

Moxy--I hope you find it in your heart to love receiving again. Maybe it's because you didn't get it a lot? But if you meet a man who is into it, you will be back into it?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I think a big part of why us guys don't get it is because a lot of us (myself included) LOVE to give just as much as receive. I would like nothing more than to be able to give my wife one with nothing in return, just in the middle of the day. But she won't let me  I ASSUME because she thinks I will expect the same in return somewhere down the road. I have told her absolutely not, but either she doesn't believe me, or she would feel guilty herself (without my pressure) and feel like she'd have to, anyway.

So for those of us men and women who actually enjoy performing this on our partners, it's difficult to understand why they wouldn't. I would seriously do this daily for her with not a hint of expectation in return.

I also don't quite understand the mentality of some people that sex and sexuality can only be expressed by "going all the way". This is definitely how my wife feels. I'm not even allowed to touch her sexually unless sex is coming right that instant.

That said, we have enjoyed ourselves (in bed) without having PIV. But it always has to be mutually satisfying for some reason. I am perfectly happy, on occasion, having her get off without me, as sometimes I'm just too damn tired! Sometimes, if we're both masturbating ourselves next to each other (which does happen from time to time!), and she finishes before I do and I'm content with the way it's gone and I stop, she'll make sure I get off. Certainly can't complain! But, I've also told her it's not necessary and I'm done.

No complaints about that, at all, BUT, it's just interesting how some people "work". As in: she can't get off by herself if I'm there, ever. She HAS to make sure I get mine, too.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

This year's Steak and BJ day turned into Salad and Reality TV Day.

FML.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> This year's Steak and BJ day turned into Salad and Reality TV Day.
> 
> FML.


Oh Fozzy.....I hope by next March 14 you will have a better story to share.....


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

moxy said:


> I gave often, never got in return. In time, I've grown to dislike getting it, but enjoy giving it.


If you don't mind me asking, what is it about getting it that you don't like? :scratchhead:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In my younger days, a lot of us guys always heard excuses from some women that they couldn't do it primarily because they "had extremely bad gag reflexes" by putting our things in their mouths. And logically likening it to putting a big oversized toothbrush in their mouths.

In retrospect, was this just a line of crap, or is it a legitimate concern; and if it is indeed the latter, exactly how do they come to get over it?*


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

roostr said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is it about getting it that you don't like? :scratchhead:


I think I'm just too self-conscious now. I don't want my guy to do something that feels like a chore. If he loved doing it and expressed that, I might be persuaded to enjoy myself, but I'd have to know that he really, really wanted to do it.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *In my younger days, a lot of us guys always heard excuses from some women that they couldn't do it primarily because they "had extremely bad gag reflexes" by putting our things in their mouths. And logically likening it to putting a big oversized toothbrush in their mouths.
> 
> In retrospect, was this just a line of crap, or is it a legitimate concern; and if it is indeed the latter, exactly how do they come to get over it?*


Make a woman feel like she's a sex goddess for doing that thing you like and she will start wanting to do it just because it now makes her feel powerful. Talking about it, if you're with someone where communication is working properly, is a good way to start. In my opinion, it's all about the enthusiasm and passion. If you're forcing her to gag on it and she's actively uncomfortable, that's a different story, though there is a time and place where that can be hot, too. Of course, practicing on a banana can help overcome a sensitive gag reflex.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Enthusiasm , enthusiasm .......... enthusiasm 

Show it when you're giving ....... show it when you're receiving. 

I've always been somewhat guilty of being a bit " too loud " ahem ahem .............. but it shows that you're doing it right and I'm enjoying !!! I've never been told to shut up ................... yet  ??


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *In my younger days, a lot of us guys always heard excuses from some women that they couldn't do it primarily because they "had extremely bad gag reflexes" by putting our things in their mouths. And logically likening it to putting a big oversized toothbrush in their mouths.
> 
> In retrospect, was this just a line of crap, or is it a legitimate concern; and if it is indeed the latter, exactly how do they come to get over it?*


Just from my own relationship, I have always done it, since hubs and I dated at 16. I was terrible at first, him being my first and all, but as the years went by I got better by trying different things. At least with me, I purposed in my heart that I wanted to give him the best of me because I love him so. I don't ever want him to "wonder" what it would feel like "if" He is an extraordinary lover to me and I want to be the best for him.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

moxy said:


> I think I'm just too self-conscious now. I don't want my guy to do something that feels like a chore. If he loved doing it and expressed that, I might be persuaded to enjoy myself, but I'd have to know that he really, really wanted to do it.


I understand, but I don't think anyone would do it unless they really wanted to, to me its the absolute ultimate to give, to her its gross, what a difference of opinion, bothers me to no end.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

TAM is the first place I heard of women with a no BJ rule. Crazy and a deal breaker for me


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Since a BJ is not sex, what's the big deal anymore...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Q tip said:


> Since a BJ is not sex, what's the big deal anymore...


I agree that Bj's are totally awesome to give and receive........... but since when is a "pole in a hole" not sex of some sort? :scratchhead:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Q tip said:


> Since a BJ is not sex, what's the big deal anymore...




Oral sex is sex to me. When I give my husband a bj, I had sex. I don't lay there like a limp doll, I get into it. Every fiber of my being goes into that bj. My juices are flowin, I'm getting turned on, I'm getting revved up, clothes are coming off, I start thinking of his mind blowing O, then sweet release for me too. 

It's sex. Pure and simple. That's why it's called oral "sex".......


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Oral sex is sex to me. When I give my husband a bj, I had sex. I don't lay there like a limp doll, I get into it. Every fiber of my being goes into that bj. My juices are flowin, I'm getting turned on, I'm getting revved up, clothes are coming off, I start thinking of his mind blowing O, then sweet release for me too.
> 
> It's sex. Pure and simple. That's why it's called oral "sex".......


Hi Panda!  Any new cute stories we can go share on the "laughing thread"...heehee


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just posted on that thread....


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Re: BJs*



Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm not laughing at the situation.I'm laughing at how you said it '...a total of 1.'


I figure you can go through life laughing or you can go through life crying. I choose to laugh, even if that means I'm laughing at myself. 

I know I could increase the number of blowjobs I get, but those aren't roads I want to go down. I've got a lot more, lot bigger problems then how often my peepee gets sucked. 

In defense of my wife, the whole once or twice a year has always been the way of things. She says it's not natural, and while I disagree, she has been consistent. I'd love to get more of them, but I knew what I was getting myself into.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

over20 said:


> I just posted on that thread....



I just did too.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> I just did too.


Where is our fearless leader...Mr. K? :rofl:


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Well honestly some women like to give BJ and some are not so every people have their different choice. well I don't have problem with that women give BJ or not you can force them. because if you forcefully do some work then you can't get good result or response so for me thats okay if women give BJ or not..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Pandakiss said:


> *Oral sex is sex to me. When I give my husband a bj, I had sex.* I don't lay there like a limp doll, I get into it. Every fiber of my being goes into that bj. My juices are flowin, I'm getting turned on, I'm getting revved up, clothes are coming off, I start thinking of his mind blowing O, *then sweet release for me too. *
> 
> It's sex. Pure and simple. That's why it's called oral "sex".......


I am a little confused Pandakiss..Oral sex is sex and I LOVE how you described this, I feel the same.. so much.. I really "get off" on giving him pleasure, it just does something for me inside, makes me feel ALIVE , just thinking about it is a turn on.... yet if you take him to completion.. how did you get your sweet release?....or you just mean mentally.. it's like a HIGH but not physically ?? 

I would understand that ... yet I am greedy.. I want mine [email protected]#.... if I take him to the end... I don't get mine.. so it's just foreplay for us unless I'm out of the count ..

One good thing about this is.. My H prefers we go together, over a BJ... he always wants me to get mine -it means everything to him... I would also feel funny if he wanted to just please me and not want his.. It would bother me, and it would be less exciting.

I think sex and erotic desire is the only area , fascinating as it is, that we literally CRAVE some selfishness from our partners to want their own - while we are being pleasured.


----------



## rick31797 (Jul 7, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I hear the airplanes engines cutting out. I see the trail of smoke. I brave for the explosion even though it is years down the road from happening.
> 
> Hopefully they can work it out before it's too late.


I really don't think a marriage is going to collapse, because wife refuses to give a BJ, really... we all know there is much more to a marriage then that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> TAM is the first place I heard of women with a no BJ rule. Crazy and a deal breaker for me


Lol.



moxy said:


> I think I'm just too self-conscious now. I don't want my guy to do something that feels like a chore.


Have you ever had a partner who was really into giving it? I wonder if that would change your perspective.

Re: BJ's, Sometimes you just WANT to give with nothing in return.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a long term relationship with a girl who refused. Said her mouth was too small.

So I finally convinced her and she used her teeth. Yikes. I had to teach her what I liked and give a lot of guidance. She was submissive in the bedroom so she would never initiate. I'd have to "tell" her. After she'd act all indignant, even though she was visibly turned on. Some girls can't let their inner slût out.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

U.E. McGill said:


> Some girls can't let their inner slût out.


If a girl can't behave in a sexually open way it might have a teeny bit to do with phrases like this. 

If my husband didn't want to go down on me but was visibly turned on when I'd tell him to..I wouldn't say "geez some men can't let their inner sl*t out". I'd just think he enjoyed being dominated and directed.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I've had threesomes with my wife with multiple women and they all gave bjs. In fact, all of them also licked my anus. 

Not sure if it's something about me, my smell, or how relaxed I am, but it seems in these day and ages, women are doing much much more than just blow jobs. 

The generation of, "that's gross" will die off. A BJ is almost as mandatory as a first kiss, imho.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am a little confused Pandakiss..Oral sex is sex and I LOVE how you described this, I feel the same.. so much.. I really "get off" on giving him pleasure, it just does something for me inside, makes me feel ALIVE , just thinking about it is a turn on.... yet if you take him to completion.. how did you get your sweet release?....or you just mean mentally.. it's like a HIGH but not physically ??
> 
> I would understand that ... yet I am greedy.. I want mine [email protected]#.... if I take him to the end... I don't get mine.. so it's just foreplay for us unless I'm out of the count ..
> 
> ...


Think back to the times before marriage, before you and your husband had sex. There was mutual release was there not? You both found ways of getting yours. You didn't go down the oral route before marriage if I remember correctly, but what about that, and simply throwing oral into the mix now?


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> If a girl can't behave in a sexually open way it might have a teeny bit to do with phrases like this.
> 
> 
> 
> If my husband didn't want to go down on me but was visibly turned on when I'd tell him to..I wouldn't say "geez some men can't let their inner sl*t out". I'd just think he enjoyed being dominated and directed.



Yeah I realize that was inflammatory. There's a lot more to it, and that was a risk I took. I never said that to her. 

Understand I mean it in a good way. I think she had a lot of inner shame, but her physical state betrayed her words. She had very low self esteem and it manifested poorly in the bedroom.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
I think that variety is important for good sex. Mostly it should be mutual, but there is nothing wrong, and a lot right about sometimes making a lovemaking session all about one person. Whether its an hour long candle-lit massage, or just getting your partner off with quick oral sex its nice to add variety. 

If you aren't careful it is easy to fall into repeating the same sequence of 5 things that gets both of you an orgasm. That'ts great, but pretty soon the lovemaking sessions can all seem to blend together. 

I am also a big fan of doing your very best to never let your partner feel that they are missing out on something sexual. I think its much better to do something you don't enjoy much, and watch their reaction, then to leave them feeling unsatisfied (even in their feeling isn't rational).


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

First, no I would never consider even talking or dating a woman that "absolutely does not give BJs". 

BJs have always been part of our sex life...and always will be.

As for going down on a woman, personally I love it and my wife knows that she can get it ANYTIME she wants (just ask). I'm ready whenever and wherever.

Heck, if anything I would say I wish she asked me more often...but that's ok, I just take charge and get my does of her flavor whenever I want/please. Even if she doesn't care for it at the time....in the end, she is glad I did it.


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, my wife liked it until we got married. So for me now, a BJ is non-existent.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

pinotnoir said:


> Well, my wife liked it until we got married. So for me now, a BJ is non-existent.


Either bait & switch, or she's not attracted to you.

Either way, the only solution is the same: become more attractive to your wife, and tell her you want BJs more... a LOT more.

I dated a girl after she broke up with a guy I knew (months later). He used to always complain that "she hated BJs." Yet magically she'd go down on me at the drop of a hat.

I'm willing to concede there are women that are just turned off by the whole ordeal. Like I'm willing to concede that there are men that hate going down on their woman.

However, I've found that if someone is attracted and turned on enough, they are happy to do things they would consider to be icky in another context. So change the context.

I actually use unasked for BJs as _the_ primary measure of how attracted my wife is to me at the moment. It seems to be a key canary in the coal mine so to speak.

I've talked to girls that I'm friends with about this... and pretty much unilaterally they've said that if they were in a relationship with a guy that they were no longer attracted to, they MAY still have vanilla (lay there and think about something else) sex... but wouldn't go down on the guy ever.

It's a big attraction thing, I think.

Again, not universal. There could be sexual things in her past driving her away, it could be jaw/neck stuff, it could be just being grossed out about putting it in her mouth, and hell, it could just be poor hygiene on this guy's part.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jellybeans, that's not something I've had much of in my life. Enthusiasm and desire would definitely change my mind.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's hoping you get a lot of that and soon!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

marduk said:


> Either bait & switch, or she's not attracted to you.



I hate when people make assumptions.

My husband rarely gets oral to completion. (He gets oral as foreplay a lot.)

And it's for neither of your reasons. It's because he acted like a selfish jerk and never returned the favor, and left me sexually unsatisfied. I got tired of "putting out" and getting resentful.

Just saying, things are not always as they appear. There could be other issues going on. The denier always seemed to be blamed, and it isn't always their fault. 

PS: I didn't read this entire thread. I was just skimming, and wanted to put my .02 in.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

moxy said:


> I gave often, never got in return. In time, I've grown to dislike getting it, but enjoy giving it.


:iagree:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I hate when people make assumptions.
> 
> My husband rarely gets oral to completion. (He gets oral as foreplay a lot.)
> 
> ...


First of all did you communicate your frustration to him?

So if on the off chance your husband....starting tonight..gave you mindblowing orgasmic tongue scrubs every evening, you would start returning the favor? :


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> First of all did you communicate your frustration to him?
> 
> So if on the off chance your husband....starting tonight..gave you mindblowing orgasmic tongue scrubs every evening, you would start returning the favor? :


Yes. He knows why he doesn't get them.

And of course I would. 

But considering I've never had an oral orgasm, and he's had... well 50+ no such luck.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> *First of all did you communicate your frustration to him?*
> 
> So if on the off chance your husband....starting tonight..gave you mindblowing orgasmic tongue scrubs every evening, you would start returning the favor? :


Oh she has...over and over...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/98817-ld-husband-journal.html


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Yes. He knows why he doesn't get them.
> 
> And of course I would.
> 
> But considering I've never had an oral orgasm, and he's had... well 50+ no such luck.


You need to tell him "put out or get out"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Yes. He knows why he doesn't get them.
> 
> And of course I would.
> 
> But considering I've never had an oral orgasm, and he's had... well 50+ no such luck.


You poor gal. Oral orgasms are often better than PIV orgasms. I feel for ya. Good for you on the BJ boycott.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll admit that blow jobs are a bonus and I wouldn't consider them a must in a relationship. I consider sex and intimacy as a must, and I do consider sex as the greatest form of intimacy that should be practiced daily to keep a marriage healthy.

However, the extra's such as blow jobs, hand jobs, anal linguist, anal sex, face sex, etc...is not something that needs to be done unless both are happy with it. I consider those acts more of a variety and bonus.

TheCuriousWife, good on you for shutting it down when he hasn't given you the same in return. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Hopefully you've explained that to him though and have communicated to him that that is the reason why you no longer give him oral.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening TheCuriousWife
If only you knew how frustrating your situation is to those men who are attentive lovers, and who's partners still will not reciprocate.....

Your husband needs to be smacked upside the head big time



TheCuriousWife said:


> Yes. He knows why he doesn't get them.
> 
> And of course I would.
> 
> But considering I've never had an oral orgasm, and he's had... well 50+ no such luck.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't imagine being a guy who doesn't love BJs. I dated a few girls who loved it, and naively assumed the woman who I married would as well. Well...20+ years later! I have a good marriage to a good woman, who just isn't into it. She'll do it, kind of, when I put my business in her face, but that is increasingly unsatisfying. If she's not into it, even just out of love for her husband, what's the point? I think it's an issue of for better, or for...


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Huzzah!!!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My ex wife was one who flat out refused. My penis never once entered her mouth in our 20 year relationship. Though she gladly accepted, bordering on demanded oral from me.


I take it that you were not also sexless ontop of this. With some variation in the PIV sex I could be able to get past a no BJ policy.

However if it is an unwilling partner who makes me feel degraded, over time I would not really want sex at all with them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

couldn't you have just started another GNO thread instead?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> couldn't you have just started another GNO thread instead?





Almostrecovered said:


> couldn't you have just started another BJ thread?


You really do have ADD, don't you?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gosh...lets step up this thread....BJ's rock...hmmm I cant be the only woman who loves oral?


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah. As soon as we got married the BJ became an "only on your birthday if I am feeling generous" kind of thing. And then they're half hearted and pathetic. But lately she has been sexually selfish and it's really wearing my patience thin.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

over20 said:


> Gosh...lets step up this thread....BJ's rock...hmmm I cant be the only woman who loves oral?


I love blow jobs. 

Just not on a selfish partner.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> couldn't you have just started another GNO thread instead?


No. There are enough of those and I find this subject much more interesting which is why I posted it.

I love oral. To receive, to give. To me a sex life without it would SUCK. I would not want to be with someone who didn't want to go down on me and vice versa.

It's the little things.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lila said:


> This thread reminded me of an episode of TLC's _Sex Sent Me to the ER_ where the wife keeps having anaphylactic reactions soon after giving her hubby BJs. The ER doctor finally determines that she's _allergic_ to his *"special sauce". *


Omg! :rofl:

I just noticed that show the other day while channel-surfing but didn't stop to watch it. Will have to DVR an episode.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

over20 said:


> Gosh...lets step up this thread....BJ's rock...hmmm I cant be the only woman who loves oral?


Sweetie ....... truust me you're not the only woman who loooves oral  !! Guilty as Charged here ........... to the point where I sometimes think Im enoying giving head more than he's enjoying while receiving ahem ahem !!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Plenty of women love BJs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Plenty of women love BJs.



My wife prefers Costco


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Too bad for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netaw (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm 42, been married twice. In all that time, i found one woman who seemed to like doing it, let alone did it well. Neither of my wives have been into it. My current wife will do it if she feels she has to, in order to repay me, I go down on her frequently. Honestly I don't think much of it anymore because none of them ever made an effort to figure out how to do it well, so i guess there's not much to miss. The one who did seem to like it and did it very well. She's the one i haven't forgotten about, even now.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> couldn't you have just started another GNO thread instead?


BJs on a GNO is quite a combo though.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

netaw said:


> I'm 42, been married twice. In all that time, i found one woman who seemed to like doing it, let alone did it well. Neither of my wives have been into it. My current wife will do it if she feels she has to, in order to repay me, I go down on her frequently. Honestly I don't think much of it anymore because none of them ever made an effort to figure out how to do it well, so i guess there's not much to miss. The one who did seem to like it and did it very well. She's the one i haven't forgotten about, even now.


What happened to her? 

I didn't like to give bj when first married because I didn't know how and I felt stupid and shy. It was difficult for me to lean by verbal instructions, We got a video that had an average looking couple who seemed to be a husband and wife. 

Their approach was loving and lighthearted and they both gave instructions. They did not run through the whole act. Just what to do and what not to do then a slow demonstration and a jump to the finish. 

The best thing was that my husband did not get angry or impatient while I learned. We had faith that with practice, i would get better. I think if you suffer in silence, it's really bad. My husband would say "not there baby you're going to make me cry" or "go slower and you'll put me to sleep" with a light, funny attitude.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> BJs on a GNO is quite a combo though.


That would be quite an interesting thread....not a good idea I think...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

samyeagar said:


> Think back to the times before marriage, before you and your husband had sex. There was mutual release was there not? You both found ways of getting yours. You didn't go down the oral route before marriage if I remember correctly, but what about that, and simply throwing oral into the mix now?


I am just now seeing this older post ...weeks later... 

To answer...Yes, we had mutual release when dating, heck he held out for me to get mine then too!!... He'd hold back my touching at certain points...he was a loaded gun all the time.. 

Everything we do is basically mutual.. really.. No, we didn't go down the oral route.. neither him or I.. this was after we married... 

You ask about throwing oral into the mix *now*..every encounter for the last 5 yrs..at least me going there...or I'd miss it...(worship that thing..I joke how nothing better happen to that...well I'm not really joking.. the guys at work said something to him the other day -what would I do if it stopped working.. I guess he told them ..."She'd send me to get a Pump!")

But some things never change... we still prefer to climax together...they say Sex shouldn't be so "orgasm driven"... that's just how we are.. 

I look forward to giving him HIS to the finish on the nights I can't...he's told me a handful of times we could wait.. I usually don't listen..

I've said this before...at the beginning of my ravishing him orally...he told me he felt "selfish"... I said "WHAT ?".. that was the funniest conversation ever...like "Really....are you kidding me, you don't want this? " ...and I'd tease... but I so ENJOYED telling him, showing him... I selfishly wanted to DO HIM... 

He is such a silly man sometimes...


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband would pass out if i told him no more BJ's...... I am not joking either.... He loves em.....

I am not sure he could live without them.... straight up


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I couldn't help but think of these 

http://www.mojoimage.com/

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to put you on ignore elaine. When I read your posts, I tear up and just want to shake your husband's hand and pat him on the back.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> I think I'm going to have to put you on ignore elaine. When I read your posts, I tear up and just want to shake your husband's hand and pat him on the back.


No worries. I remind Joe every day what he's got  !!!

And ohhhh ............... thank you !! Doing a curtsy here


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You're welcome.

To your husband. sniff sniff Keep up the good work bro. I think you might be my new hero.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> So my question is for the men: in your sex life experience, have you encountered many women who simply wouldn't give you a BJ? Or were not into it? Or it was just never really part of your sex life?


I've had a couple relationships where they refused to give a BJ, and that is ok. I don't live or die by the BJ.

The problem arose when the very same couple of women who didn't still expected me to go down to the musty basement.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

vellocet said:


> I've had a couple relationships where they refused to give a BJ, and that is ok. I don't live or die by the BJ.
> 
> The problem arose when the very same couple of women who didn't still expected me to go down to the musty basement.


Really?

TAM is the first place I have heard of women that refused to give head. I've heard of women who don't like to swallow, or would prefer not to give a BJ but were willing to make their partner happy. Never 100% refuse. And then to want you to preform on them??

W
T
F


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

my wife has never really been into it a real lot. Happened more early on in relationship. past few years it has happened a few times per year, eitehr as foreplay to sex or as a really really one off stand alone action.

I like it, but its not a make or break thing. the funny thing is that I love going down on my wife she absolutely loves it. I'm not too worried about the trade off. I'd rather go to pound town on her anyhow.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

vellocet said:


> I've had a couple relationships where they refused to give a BJ, and that is ok. I don't live or die by the BJ.
> 
> The problem arose when the very same couple of women who didn't still expected me to go down to the musty basement.


That's a serious problem. It's hard for it not to feel like a degradation after doing it over and over and over again and not being able to get it in return.


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

BostonBruins32 said:


> my wife has never really been into it a real lot. Happened more early on in relationship. past few years it has happened a few times per year, eitehr as foreplay to sex or as a really really one off stand alone action.
> 
> I like it, but its not a make or break thing. the funny thing is that I love going down on my wife she absolutely loves it. I'm not too worried about the trade off. I'd rather go to pound town on her anyhow.


Same here. We 69 fairly often, but dedicated BJs for me are pretty rare. Couple times a year maybe. I'm going to see about bringing that number up soon. 

I LOVE going down on my wife. In fact, I'd be willing to do just that with no reciprocal pleasure. It's pleasure in and of itself. Guess it's why I love 69 so much.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Really?
> 
> TAM is the first place I have heard of women that refused to give head. I've heard of women who don't like to swallow, or would prefer not to give a BJ but were willing to make their partner happy. Never 100% refuse. And then to want you to preform on them??
> 
> ...


I sadly know of a couple that is like that. She has flat out refused, calling it disgusting right to his face. He has told my husband that he goes down on her.....:scratchhead:

She is very controlling in other areas of the marriage as well.....maybe it's a personality issue or even a self-centered issue..:scratchhead:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

over20 said:


> I sadly know of a couple that is like that. She has flat out refused, calling it disgusting right to his face. He has told my husband that he goes down on her.....:scratchhead:
> 
> She is very controlling in other areas of the marriage as well.....maybe it's a personality issue or even a self-centered issue..:scratchhead:


Could be. It's amazing what people will tolerate lol.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Could be. It's amazing what people will tolerate lol.


its a turn on to go down on my wife..

but if it wasnt, I would totally nix this. completely emasculating.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

The better you do and the longer you do it, the more likely she will, even if she never has... 

I mean really get into it. Be an artist. She'll want revenge... bad!!


----------



## Roller (Sep 18, 2014)

Based on another thread I have going here and the current state of my marriage, I don't think it's particularly appropriate to join in on this thread, but hey, what the hell, it'll take my mind off it!

I've been with the same woman all my adult life and a total of near 25 years and I've never had a full-on BJ! I think that my penis may have entered her mouth on a total of 5-6 occasions where she's tried to give me a BJ, but has ended-up just teasing!

In my mind, I've never had a BJ but will frequently go-down on her for prolonged periods of time.

When I complete a list for Santa each year, it's at the top of my list!


----------



## Stuck11 (Jun 12, 2013)

It's never been high on my list of things I like to do but I always tried. I hated it when it gets pushed into my mouth. I didn't like the taste and I thought that I just sucked at it. 

I felt very bad about hubby doing it for me, and I love it and decided that it was time to get good at it. I read up a lot about it and started practising what I read regularly on him. Now I enjoy giving it to him.

I think it is totally selfish to expect to get and not to want to return the favour. However I think that in lots of case it is a case of not knowing exactly what to do that scares most woman.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I find that the more turned on I am the more I enjoy giving a BJ. However, I do find it difficult to just do it on command - I enjoy it much more when it's something I've elected to do rather than when it's something I've been asked to do.

However, my sex life at the moment consists of masturbation only, so who am I to talk


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll go record that I won't give BJ's

attack away


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll go record that I won't give BJ's
> 
> attack away


You Mrs. Askari in disguise?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll go record that I won't give BJ's
> 
> attack away


Then your wife will just have to get them elsewhere


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'll go record that I won't give BJ's
> 
> attack away


Honey is that you?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

doobie said:


> I enjoy it much more when it's something I've elected to do rather than when it's something I've been asked to do.


I'm the opposite. I prefer giving my wife oral when she asks for it rather than when I feel like doing it.

If she asks, then it's about making HER happy. If she doesn't ask, then it's about making me happy.

I find great pleasure in making her happy.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Buddy400 said:


> I'm the opposite. I prefer giving my wife oral when she asks for it rather than when I feel like doing it.
> 
> If she asks, then it's about making HER happy. If she doesn't ask, then it's about making me happy.
> 
> I find great pleasure in making her happy.


THIS!

Her asking for something in this arena..... demonstrates to me that she likes me, wants me, and enjoys pleasure from me.

And I quite enjoy providing those things.


----------



## styx (Oct 16, 2014)

My ex wife would loved to give them and I loved getting them, I love to go down on her, but most of the time it was not pleasing to me to do that because of her personal hygiene. My new SO is very clean and I could stay their all day long, however she has only done me 3 times in 8 months and it's what I crave the most! She barely even touches me let alone looks at it, I see her taking glances at it though. She says she doesn't like the taste of seamen, but I have never cum in her mouth I would rather do that in her. She seems to be shy about sex and is 46?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

styx said:


> My ex wife would loved to give them and I loved getting them, I love to go down on her, but most of the time it was not pleasing to me to do that because of her personal hygiene. My new SO is very clean and I could stay their all day long, however she has only done me 3 times in 8 months and it's what I crave the most! She barely even touches me let alone looks at it, I see her taking glances at it though. She says she doesn't like the taste of seamen, but I have never cum in her mouth I would rather do that in her. She seems to be shy about sex and is 46?


Her attititude could make you feel less about yourself. I would be working to get her to open up and reveal more of her hidden sexuality.

With all these rules and conditions it takes the pleasure out of sex.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

The way that I see it, if a woman is sincerely intent on being "dined on" then she had best be as sincerely intent about doing a little dining of her own.

Where there's a will, there's a way! It's about time that "the takers but refuse to givers" come to the fast realization that oral sex for the most part should be a strict quid pro quo!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Bobbie Joe
Betty Jane
Belinda Jean
Beverly Joan


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

styx said:


> My ex wife would loved to give them and I loved getting them, I love to go down on her, but most of the time it was not pleasing to me to do that because of her personal hygiene. My new SO is very clean and I could stay their all day long, however she has only done me 3 times in 8 months and it's what I crave the most! She barely even touches me let alone looks at it, I see her taking glances at it though. She says she doesn't like the taste of seamen, but I have never cum in her mouth I would rather do that in her. She seems to be shy about sex and is 46?


if there important to you she is telling you she isn't going to do them.

stay at your own risk!


----------

